# I've changed my mind on something...



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

I was watching a Discovery channel show about Jamaica, and it got me to thinking about a topic I've discussed before.

The logic that changed my mind isn't anything I haven't heard before.  I guess I just needed to come to the conclusion on my own.

I think that pot should be made legal.  My logic stands on these simple points.

1. It is legal to smoke.
2. It is legal to shit-faced drunk.
3. Why shouldn't it be legal to smoke to the point that equates to being _*mildly*_ inebriated?

On these simple ground, I believe that smoking pot should be made legal.

Don't get me wrong, I still believe that if you smoke (tobacco or pot) or drink, you're doing something stupid.  However, I think I'm more than okay with the idea of pot brownies.

That is all.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2010)

What was the name of the documentary? I would love to watch it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree.

Just tax the shit outta it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I agree.
> 
> Just tax the shit outta it.



I head on NPR that California thinks pot could save their economy. They are hurting pretty bad right now, and it would be stupid to not do it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What was the name of the documentary? I would love tyo watch it.




It's not a documentary.  It's actually a show about travelling.  The host mentioned that the two biggest sources of income for the Jamaicans are tourism and pot, but that he couldn't talk about pot because he isn't allowed to talk about it because of the network rules.  That got me to thinking about the issue of pot and it's legality.

The show is Called No Reservations.  You can watch the Jamaica episode on YouTube.

Here's part one.





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2010)

I came to the realization it should be legal the first time I smoked it.....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah Anthony Bourdain.

I like his shows.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

What a relief DOMS. I thought you were coming to say you were converting to Islam!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2010)

MJ is actually illegal in Jamaica thanks to the US government, ridiculous.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah Anthony Bourdain.
> 
> I like his shows.



Bourdain...pffft. 

Marco Pierre White would kick Bourdain's ass.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What a relief DOMS. I thought you were coming to say you were converting to Islam!



I said that I changed my mind, not that I went insane.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

Robert said:


> MJ is actually illegal in Jamaica thanks to the US government, ridiculous.



It doesn't look like anyone is enforcing it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It doesn't look like anyone is enforcing it.



yeah they do, I was there for a week around 2 years ago.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

Robert said:


> yeah they do, I was there for a week around 2 years ago.



After I read your post, I searched the Internet on the topic.  Most of what I read said that they cops won't bother you if you stay on your resort.  And it also said that, so long as you don't flaunt it, the cops leave you alone.

Things may have changed since you were there, or, being that this is the _Interweb_, what I read may be wrong.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> After I read your post, I searched the Internet on the topic.  Most of what I read said that they cops won't bother you if you stay on your resort.  And it also said that, so long as you don't flaunt it, the cops leave you alone.



I agree with that, but they do "beach raids" every week, the drug dealers hang out right at the shorelines of resorts, the resorts cannot do anything because they don't own the beach, so the cops come around carrying rifles, guns, etc. and all of the dealers throw their stash and swim out in to the ocean, its pretty funny.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I head on NPR that California thinks pot could save their economy. They are hurting pretty bad right now, and it would be stupid to not do it.


 
cali the unions are killing them they need to break them


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> cali the unions are killing them they need to break them



That's far less important than the illegals that are draining the crap out of Cali.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That's far less important than the illegals that are draining the crap out of Cali.


 
True the illegals are a heavy wieght on the health care system. it kind of funny in the black areas.or gettos. the trama centers have closed due to the mexicans going there for every small thing knowing they won't have to pay try that in mexico they don't let you out the door unless u can pay or american they just bill the us gov. but back to cali  yea the trama center is a bout 9 miles away now instaed of 2 funny...the people born here are 2nd class lol


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I head on NPR that California thinks pot could save their economy. They are hurting pretty bad right now, and it would be stupid to not do it.



It wouldnt even make a dent.



The Situation said:


> cali the unions are killing them they need to break them



On point.



DOMS said:


> That's far less important than the illegals that are draining the crap out of Cali.



On point also.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> and it would be stupid to not do it.



Agreed, and yeah we're in the hole like 18 billion with the real estate crap.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> cali the unions are killing them they need to break them



I don't know too much about that so I can't say for sure, but when there is no work for the unions they aren't killing anyone but themselves. I have a buddy in the electrical union for 6 years and he doesn't work for months at a time, he has to go out of state to sign books elsewhere to work for a week or two at a time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I don't know too much about that so I can't say for sure, but when there is no work for the unions they aren't killing anyone but themselves. I have a buddy in the electrical union for 6 years and he doesn't work for months at a time, he has to go out of state to sign books elsewhere to work for a week or two at a time.


 
well they get paid even when they are off work or not working..


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 19, 2010)

MJ is great.  Personally, I vaporize because I don't want the negatives aspects of smoking it, plus you can control your response by setting the temperature to vaporize the particular canniboids you want to ingest.  I think legalizing it would be a great idea, I personally have no problems with a use tax and would rather a portion of my money spent on it go to something productive.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> MJ is great.  Personally, I vaporize because I don't want the negatives aspects of smoking it, plus you can control your response by setting the temperature to vaporize the particular canniboids you want to ingest.  I think legalizing it would be a great idea, I personally have no problems with a use tax and would rather a portion of my money spent on it go to something productive.



*Vaporize? *What are you? A Trekkie? 

Damn, I must be old and out of the loop, because back in the day we had to fight the T-Rex off of the plants and bang flint together to fire up the treetrunk-bong.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28354324/


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> Marijuana growers thrive in California - CNBC TV- msnbc.com



Thanks for the good article. 

It brought up an interesting thought: what would legalizing pot do to the smoking industry?  I imagine that it would take a chunk out of their profits.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the good article.
> 
> It brought up an interesting thought: what would legalizing pot do to the smoking industry?  I imagine that it would take a chunk out of their profits.



I doubt it. They would certainly jump on board immediately. Now, instead of tipping out those Newports, you can buy Cannibus Lights.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I doubt it. They would certainly jump on board immediately. Now, instead of tipping out those Newports, you can buy Cannibus Lights.



I thought about the big cigarette makers growing pot, but I don't think it's going to work that great for them.  

Tobacco is grown mostly (entirely?) in the south, but pot can be grown all over the US.  Also, would you rather buy your pot from a guy who treats his plants like pets or by a soulless corporation known for adding toxic chemicals to their products?

I think there are people out there, like the guy in the article that MCx2 posted, who are poised to create a large company around growing pot.  That will also take a chunk out of the cigarette corporations' pockets.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the good article.
> 
> It brought up an interesting thought: what would legalizing pot do to the smoking industry?  I imagine that it would take a chunk out of their profits.



I don't know.. I doubt it would hurt the tobacco industry at this point. Plus I just can't see how weed would ever end up on the shelf next to tobacco @ the supermarket anyway. It would have to be treated much like alcohol is. Can't smoke it within 500ft of the store, can't smoke it while driving, only buy it @ designated spots, etc.. If it were to be legalized, I think they'd still have to go the dispensary route, and you'd have to obtain a special license or permit to buy it and you'd only be able to smoke it @ the dispensary, or in the comfort of your own home. Definitely tax money to be made on it though, no doubt.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Tobacco is grown mostly (entirely?) in the south, but pot can be grown all over the US.  Also, would you rather buy your pot from a guy who treats his plants like pets or by a soulless corporation known for adding toxic chemicals to their products?



You think most of America cares about that?  Best bang for the buck.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> You think most of America cares about that?  Best bang for the buck.



Exactly. It would be like the wine industry. Many would prefer high-end product (pardon the pun) and others would settle for Mad Dog 20/20 varieties.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> You think most of America cares about that?  Best bang for the buck.



Pot isn't like crack.  You don't have to buy just where it's cheapest.

Back when I hung out with pot smokers, they would buy best quality pot they could get.  Granted, they may not be the average pot smoker, but was my experience.

Plus, local growers will have no transportation costs and less overhead.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Pot isn't like crack.  You don't have to buy just where it's cheapest.
> 
> Back when I hung out with pot smokers, they would buy best quality pot they could get.  Granted, they may not be the average pot smoker, but was my experience.
> 
> Plus, local growers will have no transportation costs and less overhead.




We are talking about mass production, why local businesses hate when big box companies come into town....The Walmarts, Home Depots.

Sure some people have a moral higher ground about supporting locals.  But most just don't give a shit.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> We are talking about mass production, why local businesses hate when big box companies come into town....The Walmarts, Home Depots.
> 
> Sure some people have a moral higher ground about supporting locals.  But most just don't give a shit.



The difference being that Walmart is distribution company, not so much a production company.  Tobacco companies are producers, and any source not their own is going to hurt them.

Also, I'm willing to be that at least a percentage of tobacco users will, sometime, replace smoking tobacco with pot.  It's also likely that there are tobacco smokers who will go over to pot entirely.

How many cigarette smokers grow their own plants?  They don't.  Why?  Because you need a lot of space and resources to grow and process it.  How much easier is to to process pot?  How much easier is it to grow pot?  

Hint: it's called weed for a reason.

Really, if I were into pot, I'd grow my own.  It cuts out the middle man and I would know exactly what I was getting.  Hell, I make my own hair gel and use coconut oil to shave with because I don't trust the chemicals that the manufacturers use...and I don't even inhale them!

I think the legalizing of pot is going to hurt the cigarette companies more than it's going to help them.

Come to think of it, one has to wonder if they have been one of the biggest proponents of keeping pot illegal...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Pot isn't like crack.  You don't have to buy just where it's cheapest.
> 
> Back when I hung out with pot smokers, they would buy best quality pot they could get.  Granted, they may not be the average pot smoker, but was my experience.
> 
> Plus, local growers will have no transportation costs and less overhead.



There's definitely an availability/price factor involved. Personally, I'd rather buy schwag if the chronic is sub-par. It doesn't matter if it's the best weed you've ever seen or just standard nugs, the price is still the same. With schwag you know exactly what you're getting every time; a buttery smelling pile of brick weed. For me, I definitely want the best weed I can get my hands on, but the price has to be right. Most people that are submerged in the "weed lifestyle" are snobs though. They'll only smoke the finest nugs and have to know where it's grown and who grew it.  

Basic prices here in FL (which are definitely higher than Cali):

$50 for an 1/8 of Chronic
$45 for a 1/2 of Schwag

That being said, I think should weed become legal, it will be harder and harder to get your hands on schwag. Why import crap when it's perfectly legal to grow whatever you want? Not to mention chronic prices will more than likely go down after legalization which will also contribute toward phasing out crap weed.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> Basic prices here in FL (which are definitely higher than Cali):
> 
> $50 for an 1/8 of Chronic
> $45 for a 1/2 of Schwag
> ...



I wasn't discussing the price of pot, but the affect it's going to have companies like Phillip-Morris.

As for the price of pot: It'll sky-rocket at first due to high demand, but after the producers ramp up, it'll drop way below today's prices.

Oh, I just had another thought regarding pot and legalized drugs.  When a bunch of college students go to say, Fort Lauderdale, they only have so much to spend.  I'm willing to bet that a decent amount of that will go towards pot, which will end up reducing the amount they can spend on alcohol.  I wonder it legalizing pot will have any affect on the sale of alcohol?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2010)

Most of the pot smokers I am friends go though a huge pain in ass process to buy good weed, and we still do it. If we can't get good weed, we would settle for some dirt shit.

Fuck, Cali could charge black market prices for good quality weed, and most potheads would pay it for the convenience of not having to deal with the stereotypical dealers, allowing the state to make a 500% markup on the cost of producing it.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I wasn't discussing the price of pot, but the affect it's going to have companies like Phillip-Morris.



I was addressing your theory of pot smokers wanting the best weed. Of course they do but price and availability is an issue, hence the local pricing being relevant to my point. 

It will have zero effect in my opinion. People that smoke cigs are still going to smoke cigs which I addressed in a previous post. There's no way you'll be able to walk into a convenience store to purchase weed. If it's going to happen, you'll need permits and licenses to get the shit from a dispensary. Not to mention I think the quality of weed will suffer if you take the plants out of the mom-and-pop growers' hands and start mass producing it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> I was addressing your theory of pot smokers wanting the best weed. Of course they do but price and availability is an issue, hence the local pricing being relevant to my point.



Ah, my fault for not making the connection.  

You may be right.  I suppose it makes sense in the same way that people drink Budweiser when a better drink can be found in the toilet.



MCx2 said:


> It will have zero effect in my opinion. People that smoke cigs are still going to smoke cigs which I addressed in a previous post. There's no way you'll be able to walk into a convenience store to purchase weed. If it's going to happen, you'll need permits and licenses to get the shit from a dispensary. Not to mention I think the quality of weed will suffer if you take the plants out of the mom-and-pop growers' hands and start mass producing it.



Do you mean the same way that people need a special license to sell alcohol?   It makes sense.  And you can still buy alcohol from a gas stations, so why not weed if it's been legalized?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> There's definitely an availability/price factor involved. Personally, I'd rather buy schwag if the chronic is sub-par. It doesn't matter if it's the best weed you've ever seen or just standard nugs, the price is still the same. With schwag you know exactly what you're getting every time; a buttery smelling pile of brick weed. For me, I definitely want the best weed I can get my hands on, but the price has to be right. Most people that are submerged in the "weed lifestyle" are snobs though. They'll only smoke the finest nugs and have to know where it's grown and who grew it.
> 
> Basic prices here in FL (which are definitely higher than Cali):
> 
> ...


 
Well one problem the same people growing in cali want to keep the law like it is one grow said they make to much money doing it they have to support there family 2 houses 4 cars. ect so 99% of the time it isn;'t for the reasons most say it for.. i'.m not knocking them for making money hell money is good


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Hell, I make my own hair gel


  EWWWWWW!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> It will have zero effect in my opinion. People that smoke cigs are still going to smoke cigs which I addressed in a previous post. There's no way you'll be able to walk into a convenience store to purchase weed. If it's going to happen, you'll need permits and licenses to get the shit from a dispensary. Not to mention I think the quality of weed will suffer if you take the plants out of the mom-and-pop growers' hands and start mass producing it.


I think it'll be like going into a tobacco shop, you'll have your cheap commercial weed and then you'll have the Primo stuff, just like Alcohol too cheap vodka vs. top shelf....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

maniclion said:


> EWWWWWW!



You had a chance, and you fucked it up.  You put the emoticons backwards.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean the same way that people need a special license to sell alcohol?   It makes sense.  And you can still buy alcohol from a gas stations, so why not weed if it's been legalized?



Yeah definitely. I think the major difference between the 2 though is the fact that the best weed comes from the quiet guy that spends all of his time in his garden as opposed to the best beer coming from some huge plant in a huge city with standard labor. Once you have a beer recipe and huge vats with some dudes that know how to operate them, you're in business. The same really can't be said for weed. Each plant is meticulously cared for and the quality depends very much upon the time spent cultivating it. Ultimately what will have to happen is licenses/permits will be need to be obtained to individually grow the weed, like a farmers' licenses perhaps, and from there they can either supply the dispensaries, or open their own. If you want good weed anyway. Either way, the revenue from the licenses alone would be a nice start.  

I guess the reason I don't see weed ever being available at a convenience store or a gas station is because I don't think it will ever get to the point that you can just walk down the street smoking a joint. Much like other places in the world that it's legal, you need to go to a specific place to use it. Who knows though, you may be right with your Budweiser example. If you want a good burger you don't go to McDonalds; want some shitty weed? Go to Chevron.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You had a chance, and you fucked it up.  You put the emoticons backwards.


You gotta produce the "gel" before you apply it or are you saying you get it from other sources?  That's doubly EWWWW!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> I guess the reason I don't see weed ever being available at a convenience store or a gas station is because I don't think it will ever get to the point that you can just walk down the street smoking a joint.


Yes, I see it like alcohol, no drinking or toking in public...no public intoxication nor being stoned, etc....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> Yeah definitely. I think the major difference between the 2 though is the fact that the best weed comes from the quiet guy that spends all of his time in his garden as opposed to the best beer coming from some huge plant in a huge city with standard labor. Once you have a beer recipe and huge vats with some dudes that know how to operate them, you're in business. The same really can't be said for weed. Each plant is meticulously cared for and the quality depends very much upon the time spent cultivating it. Ultimately what will have to happen is licenses/permits will be need to be obtained to individually grow the weed, like a farmers' licenses perhaps, and from there they can either supply the dispensaries, or open their own. If you want good weed anyway. Either way, the revenue from the licenses alone would be a nice start.
> 
> I guess the reason I don't see weed ever being available at a convenience store or a gas station is because I don't think it will ever get to the point that you can just walk down the street smoking a joint. Much like other places in the world that it's legal, you need to go to a specific place to use it. Who knows though, you may be right with your Budweiser example. If you want a good burger you don't go to McDonalds; want some shitty weed? Go to Chevron.



I'm not talking about growing bud at the convenience store, I'm talking about buying the finished product.  The dried product.

And just as there are restrictions on where and when you can drink alcohol, the same should apply to smoking pot.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm not talking about growing bud at the convenience store, I'm talking about buying the finished product.  The dried product.



...lol. I know. They don't brew their own beer.. 



DOMS said:


> And just as there are restrictions on where and when you can drink alcohol, the same should apply to smoking pot.



How do you police that though? How can you tell if a guy is smoking a cigarette or a joint while he's driving? How can you tell if he has smoked too much? Roadside piss-tests? That's why it will never be available @ a convenience store, it would be too readily available. I think you'll need a permit to sell it, to grow it _and_ to buy it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> How do you police that though? How can you tell if a guy is smoking a cigarette or a joint while he's driving? How can you tell if he has smoked too much? Roadside piss-tests? That's why it will never be available @ a convenience store, it would be too readily available. I think you'll need a permit to sell it, to grow it _and_ to buy it.



The smell.  Yeah, it's not very scientific, but it works.  Think about it, how do they know that a guy is smoking a cigar and not a blunt?

Drinking and driving is against the law, yet people still do it.  Pot will be just like that.  You can't use laws to make everything perfect.  You set the laws, let the people do their stuff, and bust 'em if they mess up.

Smoking pot and driving is a DUI.  Who want's to risk that?  Just the same morons that drink and drive.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 19, 2010)

Funny related story. In my criminology class this week we were talking about legalizing weed and this guy raises his hand to speak and this is his argument for why marijuana should be legal, "I mean, how come alcohol is legal and weed is illegal when I can smoke a blunt then drive here to school just fine." 

People like that are whats holding our country back from getting it legalized ...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The smell.  Yeah, it's not very scientific, but it works.  Think about it, how do they know that a guy is smoking a cigar and not a blunt?
> 
> Drinking and driving is against the law, yet people still do it.  Pot will be just like that.  You can't use laws to make everything perfect.  You set the laws, let the people do their stuff, and bust 'em if they mess up.
> 
> Smoking pot and driving is a DUI.  Who want's to risk that?  Just the same morons that drink and drive.


Shit I roll a mix of Mango Cigarillo and paka and walk down the street people smell the stronger cigar, they got a Chocolate cigar that masks the strongest skunk....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

Spaullba said:


> Funny related story. In my criminology class this week we were talking about legalizing weed and this guy raises his hand to speak and this is his argument for why marijuana should be legal, "I mean, how come alcohol is legal and weed is illegal when I can smoke a blunt then drive here to school just fine."
> 
> People like that are whats holding our country back from getting it legalized ...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The smell.  Yeah, it's not very scientific, but it works.  Think about it, how do they know that a guy is smoking a cigar and not a blunt?
> 
> Drinking and driving is against the law, yet people still do it.  Pot will be just like that.  You can't use laws to make everything perfect.  You set the laws, let the people do their stuff, and bust 'em if they mess up.
> 
> Smoking pot and driving is a DUI.  Who want's to risk that?  Just the same morons that drink and drive.



I was more referring to someone that wasn't doing anything else illegal, other than smoking something that resembled a join. It was a bad example. There's really no test for 'stondedness' though is what I was really getting at. As much as I hate to admit it, if weed was _that_ available I would imagine there'd be a few more stupid people doing a lot more stupid shit.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 19, 2010)

cannabisnews.com: U.S. Plans Breathalyzer-Like Drug Test for Drivers


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Shit I roll a mix of Mango Cigarillo and paka and walk down the street people smell the stronger cigar, they got a Chocolate cigar that masks the strongest skunk....



Same here. I use to pack black and mild weed plastic tip cigars. I smoke them downtown during Mardi Gras with police walking right by. 

I use to do the same thing for my trip to the gym. One cigar would last 3 or 4 days since I only needed 3 or 4 hits to get me right before working out. 

I thought it was funny to hold it out the window and thump the ashes in front of cops, then look right at them with a polite smile. 

What most people don't understand is there are a lot of people that casually break the law everyday of their life, but never get caught because they have enough intelligence to know how to not bring attention onto themselves.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What most people don't understand is there are a lot of people that casually break the law everyday of their life, but never get caught because they have enough intelligence to know how to not bring attention onto themselves.


I don't know what you are talking about, sorry....


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Same here. I use to pack black and mild weed plastic tip cigars. I smoke them downtown during Mardi Gras with police walking right by.
> 
> I use to do the same thing for my trip to the gym. One cigar would last 3 or 4 days since I only needed 3 or 4 hits to get me right before working out.
> 
> ...


I know a guy with medical marijuana prescription who rolls up cigarettes with pipe tobacco and weed for everyday use, one day we were sitting out by the police substation smoking them while at lunch during a seminar just watching hotties in bikinis for dessert and a couple cops I know came by and stopped to say hi and they asked what smelled so good and he told them it was his own blend of tobacco and exotic herbs, he even opened the pouch and showed them, it had ground cloves and shit mixed in with the weed and tobacco, they were like wow it smells really good.....


----------



## SYN (Feb 19, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> I don't know.. I doubt it would hurt the tobacco industry at this point. Plus I just can't see how weed would ever end up on the shelf next to tobacco @ the supermarket anyway. It would have to be treated much like alcohol is. Can't smoke it within 500ft of the store, can't smoke it while driving, only buy it @ designated spots, etc.. If it were to be legalized, I think they'd still have to go the dispensary route, and you'd have to obtain a special license or permit to buy it and you'd only be able to smoke it @ the dispensary, or in the comfort of your own home. Definitely tax money to be made on it though, no doubt.



I don't think it would do anything to it. I smoke pot and cigarettes right now and would like to quit cigarettes and just smoke pot. And it isn't just because I started smoking pot and like it better. Ever since they started making fire safe cigarettes they just taste like crap all the time, and they stuff up my nose and make my throat all nasty  in the morning.  Plus this video doesn't really make me wanna go light up a smoke.  






YouTube Video












Yea I would way rather just smoke pot than something that's been swept of a floor and soaked with rocket fuel and ends up being half full of paper.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

commercial ciggies are aids+cancer wrapped in paper . . stick to rollies, you can add the filters . . . just like rolling joints, its a little ceremony each and every time. You can even add diff 'erbs to flavour it up, or even dried lemon/orange peel


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> commercial ciggies are aids+cancer wrapped in paper . . stick to rollies, you can add the filters . . . just like rolling joints, its a little ceremony each and every time. You can even add diff 'erbs to flavour it up, or even dried lemon/orange peel



The Captain's a hippy?  Who'da thunk


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 20, 2010)

Robert said:


> MJ is actually illegal in Jamaica thanks to the US government, ridiculous.



True story. 

Pot isn't illegal because of it's harmful effects. It's illegal because self-
medicating is considered unethical in the US and the obvious financial issues. In most traditional cultures, self-medicating is actually a good thing, as it enables the individual to develop the ability to make adjustments according to his individual needs. Our backward aproach has created a nation of people who  don't know how to manage their health. They were always taught that it was bad. Our establishment doesn't want the individual to have the liberty to manage their own life in any area.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2010)

My car emits laser beams and last night I peeled the congealed wax off of my car and made a suit of armor, then my dogs head turned into a cats but it was still barking at something outside, so I went to look and there were 3 kids trying to tow each others go-karts with a 4-wheeler but they were spinning out of control and almost clipping my car so I grabbed my remote control gun and jumped through the window which melted and then reformed as I passed through it, I hit the ground running and the kids jumped off of their mini-vehicles and ran down a dirt road that I could only see through the periphery of my vision, so I'm chasing with my head turned sideways in a suit of wax armor with a helicopter gun flying over my head seeing people sitting in living rooms watching us out of their windows like it were TV.....

Weed dreams are so much better....


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 20, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> True story.
> 
> Pot isn't illegal because of it's harmful effects. It's illegal because self-
> medicating is considered unethical in the US and the obvious financial issues. In most traditional cultures, self-medicating is actually a good thing, as it enables the individual to develop the ability to make adjustments according to his individual needs. Our backward aproach has created a nation of people who don't know how to manage their health. They were always taught that it was bad. Our establishment doesn't want the individual to have the liberty to manage their own life in any area.


 
If people can manage their own lives how will our service based economy make any money?!?!?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Pot isn't illegal because of it's harmful effects. It's illegal because self-medicating is considered unethical in the US and the obvious financial issues. In most traditional cultures, self-medicating is actually a good thing, as it enables the individual to develop the ability to make adjustments according to his individual needs. Our backward aproach has created a nation of people who  don't know how to manage their health. They were always taught that it was bad. Our establishment doesn't want the individual to have the liberty to manage their own life in any area.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> True story.
> 
> Pot isn't illegal because of it's harmful effects. It's illegal because self-
> medicating is considered unethical in the US and the obvious financial issues. In most traditional cultures, self-medicating is actually a good thing, as it enables the individual to develop the ability to make adjustments according to his individual needs. Our backward aproach has created a nation of people who don't know how to manage their health. They were always taught that it was bad. Our establishment doesn't want the individual to have the liberty to manage their own life in any area.


 
Thats commie talk


----------

